# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este e Central 2011)



## MSantos (8 Jun 2011 às 15:14)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2011 nas regiões do Pacífico Leste e Pacífico Central.
A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.









*Trajectos (1980-2005)*









*Nomes (Leste):*

Adrian
Beatriz
Calvin
Dora
Eugene
Fernanda
Greg
Hilary
Irwin
Jova
Kenneth
Lidia
Max
Norma
Otis
Pilar
Ramon
Selma
Todd
Veronica
Wiley
Xina
York
Zelda

*Nomes (Central):*

Pewa
Unala
Wali
Ana



*Links úteis*

- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2011 às 15:14)

O Pacifico Este tropical já acordou, formou-se a Tempestade Tropical ADRIAN. 
Ontem o NHC já tinha anunciando a formação de uma depressão tropical a mais de 500km a Sudoeste da costa do México, essa depressão fortaleceu-se nas ultimas horas e já possui ventos de tempestade tropical da ordem dos *95km/h*, com rajadas mais fortes. 
O NHC prevê um rápido fortalecimento do sistema que deverá tornar-se um furacão nas próximas 24horas. Não se prevê que o ADRIEN venha a ser uma ameaça nos próximos dias.

Previsão da rota do ADREIN:





ADRIEN 





Para mais informações: NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2011 às 03:16)

> ...ADRIAN BECOMES THE FIRST HURRICANE OF THE 2011 EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC HURRICANE SEASON...



O que o NHC previa acabou mesmo por acontecer, o ADRIAN fortaleceu-se e é agora um furacão de categoria 1. 
O ADRIEN neste momento não é uma ameaça mas se se desviar da rota prevista para Este ou Nordeste pode por em perigo a costa do México Por este motivo, foi lançado um aviso de tempestade para a costa Mexicana, para a zona entre Acapulco e San Telmo.
O NHC indica que este sistema deve continuar a fortalecer-se à medida que se desloca para Noroeste

Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente do NHC



> 000
> WTPZ31 KNHC 082349
> TCPEP1
> 
> ...



Para mais informações sobre este sistema: NHC de Miami


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

O ADRIAN fortaleceu-se bastante nas ultimas horas e possui agora ventos de 185km/h, sendo por isso um furacão de categoria 3.
Apesar da sua intensidade ADRIAN não representa perigo directo para terra ou populações, este sistema é relativamente pequeno, pois os ventos de intensidade de furacão apenas são sentidos num raio de 45km a partir do centro da tempestade.

A rota prevista para o ADRIAN:





ADRIAN


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2011 às 19:10)

Tempestade Tropical BEATRIZ


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2011 às 16:45)

Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente emitido pelo NHC para Tempestade Tropical DORA:



> 000
> WTPZ34 KNHC 191446
> TCPEP4
> 
> ...



Para mais informções: 
NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2011 às 15:14)

Notória intensificação e organização do furacão DORA, no Pacífico este, nas últimas horas:


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2011 às 18:27)

> ...DORA EXPECTED TO BECOME A MAJOR HURRICANE BY TOMORROW...SHOULD
> REMAIN OFFSHORE OF SOUTHWESTERN MEXICO...




O DORA tem uma aparência muito organizada, neste momento possui ventos sustentados de 150km/h e está ali a "rasar" a Costa Mexicana:


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2011 às 02:31)

> *...Dora continues to rapidly strengthen...now a category 4
> hurricane...*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2011 às 22:16)

DORA mantém-se como categoria 4. Terá tido o pico esta tarde com 135kt, no limite entre cat4 e 5.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2011 às 13:32)

Deixo-vos aqui uma imagem do Furacão DORA, quase na CAT-5.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## adiabático (31 Jul 2011 às 13:08)

O NHC começou a emitir comunicados sobre a depressão tropical 5-E no Pacífico oriental, de que se espera uma evolução rápida para tempestade tropical, podendo chegar, de acordo com as previsões, a tornar-se um furacão. Em qualquer caso, é muito provável que esta depressão se torne a tempestade Eugene, o quinto sistema com nome da época.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2011 às 18:59)

Furacão Jova ganha força e aproxima-se da costa oeste do México!



> ...Jova strengthens as it moves slowly eastward...expected to turn
> toward the northeast later today...
> 
> 
> ...


----------

